# [VIDEO] Anyone care to critique my riding?



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You need to be on your front foot more when you initiate the turns as you're just swishing your back foot around. Use the edges to turn, press with your toes and heels.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

For years i used to ride like that. It does the job but isn't really correct. You gotta turn with your front foot. Think of it like turning on the ball of your front foot (even though its locked into the binding). You'll feel the edge engage then just let the board do the work. You'll feel it when you're doing it right.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

also have your buddy turn his phone horizontally to take video....works much much better


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty good for 7-8 days.

That said, you ride like you're tall. I'm 6'2" and I still struggle with this. Get lower, get more dynamic with your hips, knees and ankle. As a tall rider, you have this huge range that you can move your centre of gravity through vertically. However, you're only using a small part of the range and what you are using is all in the upper end of the range. Drop your stance lower like you're trying to sit down at low table.

Easier to get higher edge angles and easier to pressure the edge as there will be something to push against. If you learned to stand up to unweight the board in order to start a turn, then you're not ever getting back down again.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> also have your buddy turn his phone horizontally to take video....works much much better


Ditto!  There's a tutorial for that,..!!






:hairy:


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

You do a great job keeping your upper body quiet and maintaining your alignment. Try to keep your upper body a little more vertical by pushing your hips out on toeside turns. Also, try moving through a larger range of motion in general, but especially in your legs. On a scale of 1-10 (1 is knees locked straight, 10 is ass on the snowboard), your legs stay right at about 5, never more, never less. Try moving through the 3-7 range as you turn. Never be afraid to move around a little. The bigger your effective range of motion, the more stable and versatile you'll be.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking good dude, I see lots of people who think they are hot shit and all they are really doing is skidding turns and flailing their arms everywhere. You are already doing better than that. Like others have said, work on being dynamic with your lower body, not just your knees but hips, ankles and even feet. Just keep working at it and good luck with your progression.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

One of the better sound tracks.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Kinda stiff, very little weighting and unweighting the edges. Need to be more dynamic.


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

*Binding adjustment??*

Looking pretty good; look comfortable and capable.
Big guys always look kind of awkward riding,
not as easy for you to get down low like us shorter guys. 

Only thing I noticed is you may need some adjustment on your bindings.
Looks like your heel is right at the edge and your toe hangs over quite a bit. 
Try to even out the overhang on both sides of.


----------

